
XPath Expression Editor for Your Browswer - seanbehan
https://xpath.app/?f=hn
======
seanbehan
Can also share your xpath expressions.. for instance, this is an xpath
expression for links/hrefs on the frontpage of hackernews
[https://xpath.app/xpaths/5b1014495650a](https://xpath.app/xpaths/5b1014495650a)

~~~
maryreid
Is there a reference to xpath expressions?

